# Thursday at Grand Rapids Show



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 25, 2018)

Few pics of show


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 25, 2018)

Few more


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice price on this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Anyone get a better pic of that black Monark Five Bar? V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow great weather and pics - thanks! @schwinnguyinohio


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Anyone get a better pic of that black Monark Five Bar? V/r Shawn




He looks like a she to me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> He looks like a she to me.



Think you're right Chad--ok pics of the Four Bar! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2018)

Great turn out!


----------



## b 17 fan (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures . Is it at least 45 degrees up there today?


----------

